# Royal Farlowella > AKA > Twig catfishPictures of Spawn.



## Tankfull Tropicals (Sep 5, 2012)

:-D They are Royal Farlowellas and are extremely endangered. I registered this spawn on planet catfish and it is the only one recorded. That makes me feel pretty happy. There are more than 70 eggs in this one spawn. I have had 4 previos spawns and am having great difficulty raising the fry. Any Expert oppinions would be Very welcome. Thanks Doug :-D

> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...farlowella-guarding-eggs-there-over-28466.jpg
>http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...e-my-royal-farlowella-male-guarding-28464.jpg


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome work you are doing there! I don't think we have a loricariid experts here, so you're more than welcome to fill that position. It seems like you're already on your way with a breeding like that. The farlowella species are my favorite of the loricariidae. In fact, they are some of my favorite catfish!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh wow!!! This is very, very cool! I love these fish, wish I had some input for you on how to get the babies through. What are you feeding them?


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Sep 5, 2012)

I have tried everything that 44 yrs has taught me. > Infusoria, egg yolk, crushed green algae, brine shrimp. It is almost like they do not figure out HOW to eat. They are always very stationary unless disturbed. I have read 1 article that says they need shallow water so I am going to try that with this next spawn. They should hatch Sept. 14th.
It is very interesting to watch the spawning process. They are not at all shy and the females collect sperm from the male the same way that cores do while laying about 5 eggs at a time in a great shimmying display. My mature females are producing 70-80 eggs at a time about 7 weeks apart. They have not stopped since they all started in May 2012. I have 3 pair and a very few dozen young fish to show for it so far.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmmm... are your tanks densely planted? I wonder if they would have to have the right plants available to eat for themselves? Either way, for an endangered species who much never spawns in an aquarium, I'd have to say that you should be VERY proud of yourself for even managing to keep a few dozen alive! Good job! Please keep us posted, hopefully lowering the water level will help things out. . . and yes - you REALLY need to get pics of the little ones!!! I don't know much of anything about Farlowella - much less Royal Farlowella, but they're some amazing little animals. I'm glad that these got into good hands


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous. Hopefully you figure them out.
Do you sell?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I was wondering how long it would take you to get here, Olympia! I had never heard of Farlowella at all until you got some, and I have to say, I've fallen quite in love with yours! They're really cool little creatures, that's for sure!!!

Tankfull. . . I just saw that you posted some of the baby pics in your album! GREAT shots, and OMG!!!! They're so darn CUTE!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hehe, those are such cute little babies!
Royals are the big type, could have one in the 90 gallon. ;-)


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Sep 5, 2012)

I do sell but only locally. I supply our local shops and could ship in western Canada. I breed many endangered plecos as well.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Darn it! Stupid Ontario...


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Sep 5, 2012)

My largest fully grown Male is 9 inches but 4 of that is tail and tail threads. My females are about 5-6 inches long. They are Very docile fish and pretty good algae eaters too. I call them Lizard fish; they look more like a reptile than a fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, I just have a regular type farlowella.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

amazing fish!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Lympies look like tiny alligators to MEEE!! Her's aren't royal, though. Just, like. . . peasant Farlowella, I guess! I saw the images of the adults in your album and they are fantastic! Like something out of a fairytale. . . really neat critters!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I think farlowella look like mini (and brown) sturgeon! I'd love one of the smaller versions for my tank. I just gotta get that last piece of driftwood in there and then find a supplier around here!


----------

